# Why have I never seen a SS Hypo leo???



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ow do, as above really. Just wondering if the hypo gene is dominant, and Super Snow is homozygous co-dominant - then how come I`ve not come across a Hypo Super Snow, yet there are obviously SS Enigmas knocking about???. I`ve heard the hypo gene is just carried by SS Hypos and not visually displayed. Is this right? OR are there visual hypo SS in existence that I`ve just not seen? OR does it cast doubt on the very fact that Hypo is dominant? My thinking is that hypo can`t be `that dominant` if the patterning aspect of an SS over-rides it!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Super Snow patterning will overide the hypo spotting placement.

Because hypo is dominant doesnt mean its patterning is any stronger than lets say albino or in this instance hypo.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Aye, when we say dominant, generally means dominant to normal/wildtype.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Aye, when we say dominant, generally means dominant to normal/wildtype.


aha and it more refers to the way it works not the way it looks on its own or with other genes.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

funky1 said:


> Ow do, as above really. Just wondering if the hypo gene is dominant, and Super Snow is homozygous co-dominant - then how come I`ve not come across a Hypo Super Snow, yet there are obviously SS Enigmas knocking about???. I`ve heard the hypo gene is just carried by SS Hypos and not visually displayed. Is this right? OR are there visual hypo SS in existence that I`ve just not seen? OR does it cast doubt on the very fact that Hypo is dominant? My thinking is that hypo can`t be `that dominant` if the patterning aspect of an SS over-rides it!


View it like this a hypo is spots resticted to the body bands.Now look at a super snow they don't have body bands.They have a chunck of band down the back divided by a dorsal stripe so basically they are still following suit.The spot are tecnally in the body band: victory:.You can get a hypo super snow they just look visually super snow.But breed form them and you'll get hypo snow offspring.

Look at these two a Talbino snow and a super snow.And there banding hypo spots would be in the darker bands.And a super snow is all dark.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Here a better example of what i'm taking about.

A hypo snow look at the tone of color where the spotting is. 









A super snow look at the tone of color where the spotting is.









So basically spotting is still in the banded area.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

gazz said:


> Here a better example of what i'm taking about.
> 
> A hypo snow look at the tone of color where the spotting is.
> 
> ...


 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: Ahhhh!!!! That makes absolute sense!!! In all honesty I hadn`t considered the banding aspect of it for some reason, and how a SS has blocks and not regular banding. Just a superb reply mate and brilliant example pics. I do not give these out willy nilly or without due consideration, however: :no1: haha!

It`s was just one of those questions that had niggled at the back of my mind for a while, and knew that had to be an explanation somewhere - just couldn`t think what it was.......


----------

